# Build thread



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

so here we go . some of you know my TT from wustefest in lv . if not here is a pic









well i desided to go big turbo and stroke this bad boy .
this is my build of the car should be done in a month so i will have daily shots for you . enjoy 
before the terdown









yesterday 








today


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Build thread (turbomeyers)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
we met at waterfest this past year. Your car was in a booth, i believe that it was your friends shop or maybe the shop that you worked out. Sorry I dont remember. 
Good Luck with the tread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Build thread (turbomeyers)*

WOW







I'm impressed


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok so already a setback . the pistons i had wont clear the oil squirters . so i have some new ones comming from integrated . also didnt like the paint so i stripped it and re painted it a safe silver .


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Build thread (turbomeyers)*

sounds like big spoolin' good times


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Build thread (candela)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

update


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Its a good thing you live in Canada aey. Our cars are going to look almost the same. But there did you get the valve cover piece.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

I make them here . no two alike . its my signature


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

i cant win..........pistons are oversized ........off to the machine shop


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

what size did you get?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

I like shiny things!


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

82mm


_Modified by turbomeyers at 8:12 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

tonights pics before the block sent off


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

and here is the new power steering resivior . for asthetics and i needed to remove the line that went across the back to make way for the big turbo . so the new line will run in front with the pressure line


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Build thread (turbomeyers)*

The first color looked like my first motor. 








....which ironicially is now my 2.0 block, and is a battleship gray color. 
You can see it here.








Keep up the good work.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

so we both represent unitronic and are both building insane 20/20 tts . well i am hoping to hit arround 550whp. whats your goal ?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_82mm
so we both represent unitronic and are both building insane 20/20 tts . well i am hoping to hit arround 550whp. whats your goal ?

Not sure how you thought 82mm pistons would fit in a 81mm bore, and what stroker pistons come in 82mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_so we both represent unitronic and are both building insane 20/20 tts . well i am hoping to hit arround 550whp. whats your goal ?

Hardware setup isn't far away from 600awhp, though I'll prob. never dyno in in AWD. lol What turbo are you using?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

I had thought i had orderd standard bore . but they were 82mm .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

If you get 82.5mm, it's 1984, 83mm is 2008cc. Cincy and I run 83's.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

82.5mm bore piston to achieve 1984CC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

What turbo?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_82.5mm bore piston to achieve 1984CC 

thats with a 92.8mm crank, either AEG or FSI 2.0T


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

aeg


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I want it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

clutch showed up


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

just about done the new powersteering resivior


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_clutch showed up









Very nice. That will deff hold the power, but hoping it being spec doesnt come into effect


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

what are you using to get the polish on the aluminum to that level?
looks great. i've done a couple intake manifold, a set of BMX bars and some strut tower bars in the past. the last level of 'mirror-ness' is where i need help


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.autosol.com.au/MetalPolishes.html


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

thats the product i use . all my guys say i am the best at polishing .i have a knack for it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

Winol red and blue does great. I did my drag wheels myself.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

cleaned and painted my trans . 
here is a pic


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

No polish?


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

hey why didnt u paint it gunmetal grey like yr block? that trans is so gonna get dirty..
I gonna polish mine!!


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

that is not my block mine is silver as well . thats someone else . hijacking the thread ...jk lol


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

actually as much as I am into bling..
I am wondering if one should polish parts in which the sun dont shine!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

i'm doing o.k. on product to polish but after 2500 grit, what are you hitting it with? just by hand? high speed drill and cotton wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i'm doing o.k. on product to polish but after 2500 grit, what are you hitting it with? just by hand? high speed drill and cotton wheel?

White and red rouge is your friend. Or a good all around metal polish, like the Wenol I suggested. Ebay search.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

I use wool and high speed buffer low speed is no good for that extreme shine


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i'm doing o.k. on product to polish but after 2500 grit, what are you hitting it with? just by hand? high speed drill and cotton wheel?

you only need to get to 2000 grit wetsanding before you start buffing. I wetsand 1000, 1500, 2000 then follow with black, brown, white and red compounds. Followed by blue magic metal polish. 
This is how it turns out
BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
you only need to get to 2000 grit wetsanding before you start buffing. I wetsand 1000, 1500, 2000 then follow with black, brown, white and red compounds. Followed by blue magic metal polish. 


Any particular brand compounds you use or???? Those lips look A+


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

ok stop this hijack


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

hey, you started it w/ your mirrored this and mirrored that bits and pieces


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Engine is back tommorow will have re asembled and in car for tuesday . watch for pics all weekend


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Crap . Well i Was installing the piston for the 10th time (getting the correct clearance for the oil squirters . and the bottom oil ring slipped out on me and gouged the new cylinder walls . block is ruined
i already have another block getting bored . i am not loving the 2.0 conversion . more updates to come


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

that sucks. My build keep hitting road blocks also. Then when it was together i hit an oil squirter and had to have it replaced


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_Crap . Well i Was installing the piston for the 10th time (getting the correct clearance for the oil squirters . and the bottom oil ring slipped out on me and gouged the new cylinder walls . block is ruined
i already have another block getting bored . i am not loving the 2.0 conversion . more updates to come 

Sorry for your troubles, but leave the rings off when checking for the squirter clearance. Don't install the rings onto the piston until it's ready to go in the block for the last time.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sorry for my ignorance, but putting a piston in by hand still has enough pressure to gouge the cylinder wall so it can't be saved? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

If the ring end slips out of the ring land, and you try to pull the piston up/down, then yes, it's going to gouge it. If you're already at 83mm bore, and have 83mm pistons, then what?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

It only gouged it at the top when it felt wrong i pulled it out and that's all it takes . new block should be done now just waiting fro new rings


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

Yeah if the piston is not going in the bore easily, DO NOT FORCE IT!


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah if the piston is not going in the bore easily, DO NOT FORCE IT!

i was having issues again with the ne block too found a problem with my ring compressor fixed it and now we are on our way


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Back on track here is the rods and new pistons thanks Dave (IE) 









studs installed 










_Modified by turbomeyers at 9:15 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

studs were a great idea since to get the pistons to clear the squirters i removed the crank no less than 6 times . and then i had issues with the clearance from the top of the squirter bolts to the trigger wheel on #4


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

all good all in.......................yea


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking great man. I can't wait to get started on my build.. Ohh soon can't wait.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Very nice project my friend. It´s nice to see other 20/20 TTs being born http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You will love the added torque. Mine spins all fours, all through first gear from standstill and hard acceleration.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_studs were a great idea since to get the pistons to clear the squirters i removed the crank no less than 6 times . and then i had issues with the clearance from the top of the squirter bolts to the trigger wheel on #4 

And those are CP pistons? I went through the same thing, but you don't have to bolt the crank down to check for clearance on the squirters. Please tell me you're not going to leave a small port head on there for long.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

no you dont have to bolt the crank down, accept if you set the crank in and plan on rotating it without loading bearings you risk scoring the crank or bearings since they will not be round untill both sides of bearing caps are installed and tightend . supertec pistons for there noise (or lack there of ) and a small port head works great . the manifold can be a restriction but the head is fine . in have never run into a issue making lotsa power from a small port 


_Modified by turbomeyers at 9:08 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_no you dont have to bolt the crank down, accept if you set the crank in and plan on rotating it without loading bearings you risk scoring the crank or bearings since they will not be round untill both sides of bearing caps are installed and tightend . supertec pistons for there noise (or lack there of ) and a small port head works great . the manifold can be a restriction but the head is fine . in have never run into a issue making lotsa power from a small port 


That's why you put a little assembly lube or oil on the bearings first.







Who convinced you that Supertech's make less noise? You can make lots of power on a small port, but you'd make more on a big port. I doubt you'd argue that. What cams are you planning on running?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All aftermarket forged pistons make some sort of noise. The noise outcome can be "manipulated" to a degree by having tighter clearances.
Software wise, a good tuner can work around these noises.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

asembly lube dosnt make the bearing sit in the block right ....trust me i have built a few engines . and had only one mishap . just a fluke that i goofed on the block . you don't rotate a crank in a block without the caps being on . and secured .( with lube of coarse ). yes all pistons make noise but talk to some of the big hp 1.8t guys and they will tell you je make a lot of noise over supertec because of the matereial in the piston . acording to dave at ie you can get je pistons made from the same material if you want . they even carry je now . i argue that when the size of the valve is the same your maximum hp output is going to be similar . if not the same . and cams are not needed . tapp auto did 580whp on stock head i have ridden in this car and i am ok with its power out put


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

This is by no means a statement that applies to all aftermarket pistons or to all built motors: from my experience, most noise I have heard of came from Wisecos, but that motor made impressive power (on a standalone though). Personally I use JEs for my 20/20/10. They make noise, but it gradually lessens (goes away) as the motor breaks in more. 
On a side note, having used both small port heads and big port heads with standard size valves on 1.8Ts I didnt feel a big of a difference upto 400whp (on my personal projects). From then on its a different story and different feeling all together. For me a 1.8T with more than 350whp is not an enjoyable daily ride. Having said that, I am now on a mission to downgrade my daily to that whp point to be able to enjoy it better.
- Giannos


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

i agree most pistons make noise cold accept stock units and some aftermarket pistons are built with similar expansion properties . well i have a big port head around maybe i will toss it on . but then i also need a big port mani.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

I'm not trying to come across as argumentative here, but I don't understand some of your statements. 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_asembly lube dosnt make the bearing sit in the block right ....

Yeah, that's what the tangs are for. That and the weight of the crank will seat the bearing just fine. Regardless, I spun my crank MANY times without the mains torqued down. 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_yes all pistons make noise but talk to some of the big hp 1.8t guys and they will tell you je make a lot of noise over supertec because of the matereial in the piston .

Being that we use the Knock Box in house to tune just for this stuff, let me tell you that the whole piston A makes more noise than piston B is heavily overplayed and not that accurate. Like said,...

_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_All aftermarket forged pistons make some sort of noise. The noise outcome can be "manipulated" to a degree by having tighter clearances.
Software wise, a good tuner can work around these noises. 


This is very true, but what are you going to do if there's too much noise, open the motor up, and remove a few more thousandths from the bore? Or put material back?









_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_most noise I have heard of came from Wisecos, but that motor made impressive power (on a standalone though). Personally I use JEs for my 20/20/10. They make noise, but it gradually lessens (goes away) as the motor breaks in more. 


If they make noise, it's not going to go away on it's own. And all these reports or noisy pistons, what is being used to "listen" to them? lol Want to tell me how noisey my 10:1 Wiseco's are? 









_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_i argue that when the size of the valve is the same your maximum hp output is going to be similar . if not the same . 

If that were true, porting and polishing and intake manifolds would have no affect on power. 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_nd cams are not needed . 

Neither is a 2.0 bottom end. I guess that depends on your goals, which we don't know, since I've asked about 4 times what turbo you plan to run.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_ well i have a big port head around maybe i will toss it on . but then i also need a big port mani. 

Yes, you would. I sell the best, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Piston Alloy Comparison
4032	...................................................	2618
High silicon........................................... No silicon
Low expansion ........................................High expansion
Tighter piston-to-wall clearance................... More Piston-to-wall clearance needed
Quiet Operation................................ Noise when cold
Less ductile................................... More ductile
More stable & consistent.................. Higher resistance to detonation
Longer life cycle............................. Shorter life cycles
Harder............................................ Softer

_Modified by turbomeyers at 8:25 AM 2-25-2009_

_Modified by turbomeyers at 8:25 AM 2-25-2009_


_Modified by turbomeyers at 8:25 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

Yes, there are different materials. That didn't really answer anything I posted about though. lol


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

GT35 63ar.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

So how much power are you hoping to make?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

you frustrate me . You are saying all pistons make noise ...... false a piston that is made from forged 4032 can be machined to a tighter clearance to reduce noise to factory like levels . i dont drive an fsi so i dont want it to sound like one . Since i wont be removing my bottom end for anything anymore i did my research and talked with the manuf. of several piston companies and they all agreed that different materials will be noisy compared to others .


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

i built this botom for 550 whp . i have the clutch for that as well . i plan on running arround 400-450 till i have the other stuff i cant afford right now like intake mani.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_you frustrate me . You are saying all pistons make noise ...... false a piston that is made from forged 4032 can be machined to a tighter clearance to reduce noise to factory like levels . i dont drive an fsi so i dont want it to sound like one . Since i wont be removing my bottom end for anything anymore i did my research and talked with the manuf. of several piston companies and they all agreed that different materials will be noisy compared to others . 


I'm sorry you can't handle a few questions but this is a technical forum for discussion. So let's discuss. Yes, there are different materials that are used. No one is disagreeing with you on that. Making blanket statements about piston x is louder than piston y is vague and misleading, just like the Wiseco comment above (not made by you). What material are your pistons?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_i built this botom for 550 whp . i have the clutch for that as well . i plan on running arround 400-450 till i have the other stuff i cant afford right now like intake mani. 

The whole point of my question about cams and power and such, is how much boost do you want to have to run to make the power? I'm not trying to plan your setup for you, just asking. But small port, stock intake mani and throttle, stock cams is going to take a LOT of boost to make the power you are after.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

supertec so they start with 4032 and add copper magnisum and nickel to alter the strenth and wear proporties that 2618 already has . but without the added thermal expansion . ....I am aware of my restrictions in my system . and will a address them when the budget allows but for now i just needed to make the best bottom and so i dont need to pull the engine again just change out different top end stuff


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

I discused this with another shop up here just now and he says you will find the power you want from my setup (minus my iintercooler ) but if i go with a big port head (stock cams still) i can reduce the psi needed to achive it . thats important to me . now i need to get to work on other things . post some pics up tonight . my subframe should be back from the powder coaters today


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_I discused this with another shop up here just now and he says you will find the power you want from my setup (minus my iintercooler ) but if i go with a big port head (stock cams still) i can reduce the psi needed to achive it . thats important to me . 

That's the point I was trying to make. And why cams, big port head, and intake manifold are important and wonderful things. More efficiency, lower EGT's and underhood temps, longer turbo life, less octane required, etcetc. What's your piston to wall clearance?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm sorry you can't handle a few questions but this is a technical forum for discussion. So let's discuss. Yes, there are different materials that are used. No one is disagreeing with you on that. *Making blanket statements about piston x is louder than piston y is vague and misleading, just like the Wiseco comment above (not made by you).* What material are your pistons? 


Please read carefully:


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_*This is by no means a statement that applies to all aftermarket pistons or to all built motors*: _*from my experience, most noise I have heard of came from Wisecos, but that motor made impressive power (on a standalone though). Personally I use JEs for my 20/20/10. They make noise, but it gradually lessens (goes away) as the motor breaks in more. *_
On a side note, having used both small port heads and big port heads with standard size valves on 1.8Ts I didnt feel a big of a difference upto 400whp (on my personal projects). From then on its a different story and different feeling all together. For me a 1.8T with more than 350whp is not an enjoyable daily ride. Having said that, I am now on a mission to downgrade my daily to that whp point to be able to enjoy it better.
- Giannos

I do not have a problem posting it again, as many times as you need to read it to understand it.
- Giannos


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Maybe you missed this also, so here it is again:

_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_*All aftermarket forged pistons make some sort of noise. The noise outcome can be "manipulated" to a degree by having tighter clearances.
Software wise, a good tuner can work around these noises. *


-Giannos


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Giannos)*

So what material were the Wisecos you heard that were supposedly the loudest you've heard? What was the piston to wall clearance? And allow me to repeat it since you didn't answer. What are you using to "listen" to these pistons? I'll keep repeating the question until you answer.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So what material were the Wisecos you heard that were supposedly the loudest you've heard? What was the piston to wall clearance? And allow me to repeat it since you didn't answer. *What are you using to "listen" to these pistons? * I'll keep repeating the question until you answer.









First off, I eliminate all other sources of sound and all of the accessories by removing the belt(s). My chosen method of trying to identify piston noise is an electronic stethoscope (sometimes a normal one will do just fine) and my (I like to believe) trained ears. Granted that changes in direction and intensity are very difficult for someone to determine this is a very delicate and meticulous task. You should try it sometime and not just wait and depend on someone with a knock box to come and give you a verdict. Any other subject you would like me to educate you on?
-Giannos


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Giannos)*

You haven't educated me on anything other than how you believe you can hear individual events in your motor with a stethescope. Do you turn off the injectors and remove the lifters too to make it easier to hear the pistons?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

im done here . i will have a build thread some where else . . ...


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Honestly whats with the smartass comments, its not needed in here, I'm sure both of you guys know a ****load more than me and 99% of people in here but just be civil with each other and it will be easier for everyone to get the answers they need without the frustration


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You haven't educated me on anything other than how you believe you can hear individual events in your motor with a stethescope. Do you turn off the injectors and remove the lifters too to make it easier to hear the pistons?









Well there is a way to isolate cylinders to make diagnosis easier, but I think *it is pointless to keep educating you*.
To the OP, I am sorry if this is ruining your build thread. I wish you good luck with your build and I wish you enjoy your new motor the way I do. If you need any help I am on IM.
- Giannos


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Giannos)*

Thanks for high jacking this thread guys. I think i'm done with the audi forums from fortiture. 
peace out...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_I think *it is pointless to keep educating you*.



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You haven't educated me on anything 

I didn't realize TT owners were so sensitive to technical questions. Giannos, if you don't know the piston material or *cylinder wall clearances* of the pistons you like to make blanket statements about, which I've asked in this thread, then your "listenting" techniques are shadetree at best. You've done nothing but make vague statements in this thread and presented them as factual methods with concrete conclusions, which they are not. A stethescope? Really?








As for ruining the thread, we were having a technical discussion until certain people got upset that they couldn't defend themselves. Like said, I didn't realize it was so easy to rock the boat in here.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I didn't realize TT owners were so sensitive to technical questions. Giannos, if you don't know the piston material or *cylinder wall clearances* of the pistons you like to make blanket statements about, which I've asked in this thread, then your "listenting" techniques are shadetree at best. You've done nothing but make vague statements in this thread and presented them as factual methods with concrete conclusions, which they are not. A stethescope? Really?








As for ruining the thread, we were having a technical discussion until certain people got upset that they couldn't defend themselves. Like said, I didn't realize it was so easy to rock the boat in here. 

Trust me I know the piston material and the cylinder wall clearances. And I know a lot more. I have been there and there a lot more times than I care to remember. (I have been though mishaps and I have been through successes, and I am not ashamed of my mishaps, they helped me learn). I do not want to make this a "show me yours, I'll show you mine" contest. That is not the point. The point is that maybe you live on the Internet more than you should. You come out to most of the crowd here as "the know it all Internet Bully". In real life we could be best friends, me and you, as from what I understand we have to a percent similar educational backgrounds, even the same experience on some issues maybe. We are also roughly the same age, so maybe it could happen. But fate has it that we live far far away, opposite ends of the globe perhaps. So take my advise as a friend: relax. Don't get bitter with people if they don't share the same opinions as you. We are all here to learn, share, get and give help. Yes we like to show off our projects, and we don't want people ruining them with bitter comments. I bet you like to show off your projects as well. How would you like to have your threads ruined by people that just make the likes of comments that you usually make? Comments like that do not qualify in my world as technical discussions.
I don't know how my posts sound to you, as English is not my native language, so I am sorry if my written comments don't sound subtle.
To the OP again: I am so sorry. Please continue to post here, you have a nice project and you should show it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Giannos)*

I'm not upset in the slightest. I do find it funny that you know clearances and materials, yet you can't produce them to help prove your point. You'd rather lecture on technique of discussion. I'm not a bully trying to deter or guide the conversation, I'm trying to carry on a technical discussion and understand your reasoning. You just don't seem to be able to back up your statements, and hence think I'm attacking you. Prove your point, otherwise, you're just rambling.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm not upset in the slightest. I do find it funny that you know clearances and materials, yet you can't produce them to help prove your point. You'd rather lecture on technique of discussion. I'm not a bully trying to deter or guide the conversation, I'm trying to carry on a technical discussion and understand your reasoning. You just don't seem to be able to back up your statements, and hence think I'm attacking you. Prove your point, otherwise, you're just rambling.  

OK, have it your way. The wisecos I was "rambling" about had 0.004 piston to wall clearance and were made from 2618 high-strength alloy. Piston to head clearance was 0.035, bore was 82.5. Anything else?
When you use a stethoscope (not a stethescope, the word stethoscope is derived from my native language, stethos = chest) you can hear knock, noise, detonation piston slap etc. Think of chains being dragged over metal with a slight ringing added to them. The frequency required to identify these noises is between 4-5 khz to 12khz (which is the upper limit of the human ear ability to hear). With an electronic stethoscope you can record, replay, amplify these sounds (even on a PC). Is that technical enough?
-Giannos.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Giannos)*

No, it's not. What was the material and clearance on the other pistons that you've noted as not as noisey as Wiseco's? And what type of engine are we dealing with here, because it better be the same for your comparisons or it's all out the window. All sport compact/import pistons from Wiseco are 2618, but you usually won't find a clearance of 0.004 recommended from Wiseco due to the bore size of motors in this class. Why was the 0.004 used? Spouting out one example hardly proves your claim.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No, it's not. What was the material and clearance on the other pistons that you've noted as not as noisey as Wiseco's? And what type of engine are we dealing with here, because it better be the same for your comparisons or it's all out the window. All sport compact/import pistons from Wiseco are 2618, but you usually won't find a clearance of 0.004 recommended from Wiseco due to the bore size of motors in this class. Why was the 0.004 used? Spouting out one example hardly proves your claim. 

If this was not on a 1.8T this discussion would not have taken place here my dear friend. You can compare them to my JEs. Piston to wall was 0.0038, bore was 82.5, piston to head was 0,02mm, 4032 alloy though. Trust me, my JEs are noisy, but those wisecos were loud. 
I am done hijacking this thread Adam. We can do this elsewhere. IMs are a good place.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_
I am done hijacking this thread Adam. We can do this elsewhere. IMs are a good place.

thank you . I can continue now .


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_
thank you . I can continue now . 

yes please do. I'm going to be doing much of the same to mine. I really like what you have done so far. it looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks the powder coating comes in today .


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_Thanks the powder coating comes in today . 

Looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

update . here is the subframe at the coaters just before the purple coat .


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

after


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

clutch and engine shots ready to go . note the big port head now .......


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_after 










WOW !!!!!! That is HOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

Looking sexy my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But why the angry face about the big port head? 
Also a good idea is to use a transition phenolic spacer between the intake manifold and the big port head if you dont go with a big port manifold (dont see the need for one tbh). 
Keep up the good work, and the updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

yea i am ordering it on monday from o34


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your engine / build is beginning to look almost identical to mine. You will love the extra power


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Uh oh.. After another year in King of the Desert, are we?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

guilty. got my iforged wheels on way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

Glad to see the AEB.







Sad to see the lightweight crank pulley.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

looks fantastic





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*

you're not going to get chrome rotors too are you? sorry, the purple down there makes it look like a trailer queen. if you drive it and they're dirty AND purple...........then i get it and take it back


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

no queen here . i put 45000 kms on it this summer . the powdercoating is for durability. the rotors will not ne chrome but why not have stuff made pretty . it just takes a long time to get my car detailed fora show thats all


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

Who is this guy...? From Red Queer!








Hi Chris!


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (sprocket007)*

fokker is that you ?


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

Sure is, your dad told me about your thread, since i dont seem to stop by there much I thought I would stalk you! BeasTT is looking good!


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

take good care of him he's a goof (sprocket is a nurse where dad just got his hip in yesterday)


_Modified by turbomeyers at 12:55 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

fmic came in .


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

i got the drivers side plumbing done pics up this weekend with turbo on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How many cars are you guys bringing down this year?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

double what we did last


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

what are the dimensions of the fmic?


----------



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

Question for you...those silver sleaves at both sides of the subframe (top of the picture) what is their purpose? 
I ask as the last time I jacked up my car it looks to me that one of mine is cracked inside of the rubber bushing they sit in. When I put the car back on the ground you can't see the crack anymore but I am just wondering how scared I should be.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (searya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *searya* »_Question for you...those silver sleaves at both sides of the subframe (top of the picture) what is their purpose? 


In this pic? That's just the high temp tape from powdercoating.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

_Modified by turbomeyers at 7:51 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

****ing beautiful!!! good job


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks it looks even better in person im so stoked about how its turning out


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

looks like a million bucks!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

you comming to wuste fest ?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

power steering system together and working


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Started the cleen up of wires ( i am adding wide band as well so i can go maffless) so far looks great i will post pics tommorrow


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

upper bost pipe done (thanks mike)other pipes mocked up need to go to tig unit to weld up . (im not good enugh and my welder is mig so thin wall stuff is hard to to )


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

That pipe looks too close to the vc/timing belt, that pipe will get toasty. I really like the white silicone though


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

/lotsa clearance . whats vc


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_/lotsa clearance . whats vc

I think he means Valve Cover...I dont see a problem personally tho


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

nice polish stuff, man.
got 18 parts of my engine polished..after it's done, I will post mine...
glad that u got a lot of lines converted to Stainless steel..me too.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

yea . i didnt like the fact the power steering resivior covered the engine mount and the one line ran across the back of the engine so i built my own resivior and plumed the lines to the front away from the turbo heat. .


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Wheels showed up


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Turbo inlet tacked up


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

wheels...so deep.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

I Tore appart the headlights today took out the reflectors and tinted the lower signal


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

here is the final tire mounted up and a 15mm spacer to get my prefered poke . ( i am getting the rear valance moulded yet before vegas . )


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

What width rim and tire is that? seems quite stretched


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a question. Its about the reiger kit. What or where do the 2 small pieces go to that look almost the same. And the same with the small trim piece. I'm not talking about any of the big pieces.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

they are designed to redirect air to the coolers . but i leave em out pita anyways . the other piece goes along the bottom to hold the outside air tme sensor and the wires for the horns . again i leave it out


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

10inch on back 235/35/19 invo its definitely a stretch


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_10inch on back 235/35/19 invo its definitely a stretch 

definitly, I had 265 on my 9.5 and that could have been bigger


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

even a 255 would fix that. Your wheels look great by the way. i just think w/ the power you're going to have, you might as well have the proper contact patch and what not. build is looking great of course, just.....like we all do, putting in my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklnstunt718's_sister (Apr 1, 2009)

legit


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

1 more question. Do you have to take off the stock side skirts? And if so whats the easiest way.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

you do have to remove the stock skirts . after you un bolt them you have to work lose the glue . pita but they do come off . the door sil doesent fit as good as it did either but thats the price you pay to update the look of your tt


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

update its been awhile so here is some new pics (the bovs are just held on with zip ties right now . just built that pipe today)


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

best complement ever


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

_Modified by turbomeyers at 11:29 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

any more pics of the yellow roadster?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

it will be done soon new build thread started on it this week . that one is getting cts tt turbo kit . mine has the kinetic one modified to work on a tt .


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

unstroked . too much problems with the setup 1.8t for my reliability . 
its all put back thoe so here is some finished engine shots


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

You need a plexiglass hood.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks . It runs soooo much better now i took it back to a 1.8t . so i have a set of stroker pistons and rods for sale if you guys want


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_thanks . It runs soooo much better now i took it back to a 1.8t . so i have a set of stroker pistons and rods for sale if you guys want 


jUST imd you ref the pistons. 
nevermind just went back and looked saw you were at 82mm, Thanks anyway I need 83.5


_Modified by 2001TTransport at 10:04 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

What turbo manifold is that?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

kinetik gt30-40


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

Everything looks great, but your line routing leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## Mesix (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice looking build. I can see that a lot of work went into it. The polishing is top notch.


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome build, im guessing a "custom" downpipe?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

kinetik down pipe


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

rebuild in prossess


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

i think i like this color 










_Modified by turbomeyers at 12:47 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

That's got more metalflake than a 1978 Eldorado pimpmobile http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Bass boat blue eh?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (wrparrish)*

i need all the opinions i can guys i know its out there but i love wild paint . and it has to stay blue


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

O god Chris... I can only imagine what you are up to. Can't wait to see this thing at Wuste!!


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

i will tell you this its getting smothed out . and vee banded


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

i moulded the gill out of my rieger front end this weekend , and i will be finishing it tomorrow , and starting to mould the rear valance to the rear bumper and smooth the rieger skirts as well . ... and i think i might respray aviator grey pearl


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_ ... and i think i might respray aviator grey pearl 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good call on color choice


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

HOLY ****


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry i forgot this part.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4845192
Your car looks just like the one in that thread.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what the hell happened?


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

yea thanks. its unfortunate that the guy likes a great green . but i hate that car . i love mine . smothed out no spoiler no stick on bodykit , interior is all charcholl alcantara . You can call me a boy racer for the color but its not a car to hide and the aviator grey just isnt bright enugh , i will paint someother car i own that color but i wanted a look at me color . you will see it in vegas at wuste . 


_Modified by turbomeyers at 12:31 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

No spoiler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see it for a 3rd year in a row at Wuste Chris!! I hope you're Dad is keeping pace with you.


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

he will be keeping up to me for sure


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_he will be keeping up to me for sure 


Haha good to hear. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a safe trip this year for all of you crazy Canadians this year.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

makes me miss my rave green GTI


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BluHeaven)*

Had me until the color








It's like it's trying to be this


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

or maybe i could have been original and painted it a color out of a black and white movie like everyone else . I wont be left to sit in the back of a car show guys get over the color its not a mk2 golf or a ultra sleek oem plus gti . its a tt . this car was a slap in the face car when it came out and it still is . so stop telling me the paint is r i z e y ok


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomeyers)*









Should have left it like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interested to see how it turns out. I'll be at wuste this year.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomeyers* »_or maybe i could have been original and painted it a color out of a black and white movie like everyone else . I wont be left to sit in the back of a car show guys get over the color its not a mk2 golf or a ultra sleek oem plus gti . its a tt . this car was a slap in the face car when it came out and it still is . so stop telling me the paint is r i z e y ok 


Chris, there will always be someone who hates what you do, even if you do what everyone says. Enjoy what you created, I'm sure you are definitely happy with your decision. I know I'm gonna enjoy getting to walk through this car with you this year, considering how much it has changed over the last 2 Wuste's. Now get back to work and finish up! Only got 4 and a half weeks.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, the blue one looked ****ing Fantastic.
The green one... well ... ****.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (wrparrish)*

But you know what, if you did all that work yourself, all the prep and assembly and such. Then thats admirable dedication, and something to be proud of. No matter what color you painted it, the paint is clean.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (wrparrish)*

Is it Viper Green? Wasn't that a old VW color? I know you can get the new scirocco in that color. 
I don't get what everyone is in a hissy about? In the UK you could get TT's in a similar color from the factory. It's very close to several VW colors that came on the MK4 and now the scirocco.
Is it that you just don't like green as a color? Or you like green but not on a TT?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

You usually see that color on clapped out bikes, or really badly done cars.
You just dont see it often on nice stuff, so i guess it creates a stigma.


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (wrparrish)*

















HOC green pearl

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrparrish* »_You usually see that color on clapped out bikes, or really badly done cars.
You just dont see it often on nice stuff, so i guess it creates a stigma.



This is true, but the times you see crazy colors on the right cars, its really a work of art. There's ton's of custom work on Chris' car, which have never been done before, and seeing what he and his dad have done in the past, I have no questions that this car will be spectacular when its finished.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (wrparrish)*

Really? because I've seen it factory painted on cars like 78 Carrera SC's etc. *shrug*
factory paint








































factory paint








factory paint


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you for defending the car. and seing its a factory color on many nice cars . anyways the headliner is done today ( alcantara ) and the seats will be done before weekend 
the new stereo will also be in by the end of next week


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey i really like the car, as a piece of machinery. Just not the color.
I know its been used for factory cars, but i see it on more garbage than i do factory vehicles. 
I like the build, and the attention to detail that is obvious in the assembly. 
So what if i dont like the color, i bet he still likes his car, and thats what counts.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (wrparrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrparrish* »_Hey i really like the car, as a piece of machinery. Just not the color.
I know its been used for factory cars, but i see it on more garbage than i do factory vehicles. 
I like the build, and the attention to detail that is obvious in the assembly. 
So what if i dont like the color, i bet he still likes his car, and thats what counts.

x2


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

well its been a while but I did go with green it is hot and i love it . you can see more of it in EUROTUNER in the all audi special due next month i believe .There is some coverage of us at wuste in vegas as well


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I dig it. As it so happens, many auto manufacturers don't produce cars in green in the US market. Sales history shows that US drivers dislike the color green for their automobiles, and as such auto makers just don't sell that color here. I think we get more of a push for reds and yellows as our "stand out" colors over here.

Anyway, I like the attention to detail, and holy crap alcantara everywhere! Makes it look like a QC!


----------



## malponcho (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/albums//Events/Enthusiast/Wustefest/2010/Wustefest-2010-107.jpg is there anybody that knows whats the actual paint code for that green? is it me or are these two difrent colors? http://www.houseofkolor.lv/files/titulbildes/PBC38 LIMETIME.JPG


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Up in the air about the color choice...

But it looks so much better without the black on top! :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

This is great and I'm glad somebody brought it back from the past.

If you're still around and reading this thread OP - nice work! Everybody with the color choice opinions should remember that it's not their cars and he did this all right it looks like too. Credit is due.

Your dashboard, my god. How did you do that? It's amazing!

Now what's the deal with those Quattro Sport wheels? Did you source replicas or are the the real deal? Are they staggered ETs? Always a wheel I've been interested in picking up one day, all about OEM+ here...


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

The dash i all hand laid alcantara same with the seats and all the trim in the car . the wheels are oz opera 2 . custom painted . the car will be featured in a soon issue of euro tuner . Thanks for the love guys .


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I like it for the fact that its YOURS no one else has a TT like YOURS! 
I like the dash too! Did you do that? I want to do mine in black suede.
Did you take it out to do that? I like your TT bro! Its 100% what you wanted! I dig that!


----------

